# Macbook pro keeps trying to connect to a WPA2 Enterprise, but network is WPA Personal



## mlynna310

My work wifi went down and when it came back up I opened my laptop to re-connect and it asked for a username and password. Thinking this was odd, but not realizing I tried the wifi name as user and the password. Then it wouldn't connect and when I tried it would say "connection timed out" and wouldn't connect. I thought it was my computer having the wifi issues since everyone else could connect and tried many many many things. Going in and manually removing the preferred networks, cleaning out the keychain, using the assistant, etc, and nothing seems to help. I can't get it to see the wifi properly and I haven't been able to find a fix online anywhere.

It's not my wifi overall on my laptop because it connects just fine to other wifi systems. Just can't seem to see this one correctly.

Anyone have ideas? Running on 10.8.5.


----------



## spunk.funk

In System Preferences/Network/Advanced. Remove all Wireless Networks. Click the + sign and search for your Wireless Network, and Add it. If it's not seeing your WiFi network, their maybe an issue with it. Speak with your IT team at work to possibly reboot the router.


----------



## mlynna310

Yea, I tried that a few different times and tried to re-add with assist and it still won't see it as anything other than WPA2 Enterprise...


----------



## mlynna310

I've tried many things... Adding a new location and trying that - didn't recognize it. I've tried 'Join other network' and manually entered it in. Doesn't recognize it. Tried 'Assist Me" didn't work. Deleted any keychain associated with the work wifi and it still is asking for user and password when it should only be asking for a password. 

So... my inquiry to the many support forums...


----------



## V_nightowl

If it's your WORK network, do you guys have an admin? Sounds like issue is on other end. Could be many things:
AP/WiFi router/ etc has been reset to default settings.
Network settings has been changed.
Access List has been added.
DHCP issues
---to mention just a few--- any how, need more info.
Good thing to do is to take a look log file on access device and your computer.


----------



## justmacanswers

Does your employer use an Active Directory environment? Is your password to log onto the laptop the same as your work email password? Has your password changed recently within the work environment? The work network may see your current password, while your computer sees the previous, so you need to verify that your password is working and not locked out of the system from failed attempts.


----------



## sinclair_tm

It sounds like a network issue, not an issue with your Mac. Being a 2008 Mac, it may not support new wifi standards, and if the work network has been reset, they may have not turned compatibility on for older wifi, which means you won't see it or connect if you do see it. You have to get your work IT involved in this.


----------



## CPoppe

We finally figured this out at our place. We have multiple access points and with some of the later firmware a new feature became available called "Fast Roaming" or 802.11r; I'm sure different wireless manufacturers call it by different names. All I had to do was to turn off this feature in the access points/wireless router. Older iOS versions do not recognize this feature and get confused when trying to connect. All fixed for us. Alternatively, upgrading the iOS to 10.9.5 or newer might fix it, but there is a chance that the chip in the Macbook still doesn't support 802.11r.


----------

